# How Do You Get A Medical Marijuana Card In California?



## targetzs (May 21, 2011)

In the state of California, voters have approved initiatives that have effectively decriminalized marijuana for medicinal usage. However, there are some strict rules to the medical marijuana program in California that you should be aware of, and there are also some helpful guidelines that can be offered if you are seeking to get a card. Stop wondering how you can get a card and instead find out what you will have to do in order to obtain one by reading the information that will be provided to you in this article. Remember, marijuana has many medicinal applications, but the only way that you can legally use it in California for such purposes is by holding a valid medical marijuana card.How do you get a Medical Marijuana Card

What is a California Medical Marijuana Card?
How do you get a Medical Marijuana Card-Lets first define just what these cards are and what they do, their purpose and so forth. In 2004, voters passed initiative that decriminalized marijuana for medicinal reasons in the state of California. In order to track and regulate the program and prevent abuse and fraud, the state created the Medical Marijuana Program, which is managed by the California Department of Public Health (CDPH). After being recommended to use cannabis by a doctor, patients submit applications, fees and any other required documentation to the CDPH, which then approves them and issues them an ID card to protect them from criminal prosecution and to allow them to access marijuana dispensaries. Card holders wont be arrested or discriminated against for using, possessing, growing or transporting legally allowed amounts of marijuana in California. 
Five Facts About CA Cannabis Cards
California is the most proactive state in the union with its marijuana program, and card holders enjoy more benefits here than in any other state that has a similar program.
You can get approved for a card for 166 different documented medical conditions.
Card holders are protected from discrimination in the workplace and at home by holding valid marijuana cards.
CA cannabis cards are only valid for 12 months, and then must be renewed.
Only a doctor can provide you with a CA marijuana recommendation so you can get approved for your card.

How do you get a Medical Marijuana Card in California
If you are seeking to get a card in this state you must take the following steps in order to be issued one:
ü See a licensed doctor
ü Get a letter of recommendation
ü Submit application to the state
ü Pay any fees
ü Get approved
Receive your California Medical Marijuana Card




Medical Marijuana Clinics Pasadena 

Medical Marijuana Clinic Pasadena

Marijuana Card Los Angeles 

Marijuana Cards Los Angeles

Medical Marijuana Card Los Angeles


Medical Marijuana Cards Los Angeles


Medical cannabis los angeles


Venice Beach Marijuana Doctor


Santa Monica Marijuana Card


Santa Monica Marijuana Cards


Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Doctors


Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Doctor


Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Clinic

Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Clinic

Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Card 

Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Cards


----------



## newbforlife (May 21, 2011)

im no expert and im canadian but you kinda answered your own question i think
<a href="http://www.cannabisdoctorsnetwork.com/medical-marijuana-cards.php">How do you get a Medical marijuana Card</a> in California
If you are seeking to get a card in this state you must take the following steps in order to be issued one:
ü See a licensed doctor
ü Get a letter of recommendation
ü Submit application to the state
ü Pay any fees
ü Get approved
Receive your California Medical marijuana Card


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 28, 2021)

OliviaAmelia. said:


> Getting a medical marijuana card in California is very quick and straightforward. Apply for the legal right to consume, possess and cultivate Medical Marijuana receive your digital copy of the recommendation.
> 
> Requirements for California Medical Marijuana Card.
> 
> ...


Photo valid Id with residential proof
Not a felon
Signature for Release of medical records
30 bucks.

that’s all you need

threads 10 years old


----------

